# How To Increase Your Wide Grip Chin-ups in 4 Weeks



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

A big broad wide back is a very important muscle group that everyone wants to develop. Itis a signature factor of any great physique and one that automatically demandsrespect. It is a sign of hard work, dedication and attention to detail as not many people train theirback muscles as much as their chest or arms [...]

*Read More...*


----------

